# bear/hurricane lake



## Bayou Country

Has anybody given these lakes a try from a yak? I heard one of them has lots of gators but the other one is ok.....


----------



## drifterfisher

Bear and Hurricane have gators,Karick dont,well I havent seen any there.Been fishing them my whole life..I used to fish hurricane alot when I was a kid with a 10' jon boat and never had a problem with gators..good luck.


----------



## MVann126

*Hurricane*

Been years for me but have a friend whose fished Hurricane w/ success on fly rod & topwater. He said the gators weren't an issue from his Tarpon160. Be aware & fish safe.


----------



## prgault

Never seen a gator in Bear Lake, Hurricane seems more likely. Either way gators won't bother you...used to fish the swamps around New Orleans in the flimsiest fiberglass pirogue ever and enjoyed seeing lots of monster gators but we just left each other alone. 

Bear lake looks like a good fishing lake but every time I go the wind is blowing 100 mph...

P_


----------



## barefoot

Raised in munson...fished bear lake off and on for over 30 yrs....fished from the banks, at night, jon boats...Never had a problem w/ gators.


----------



## Bayou Country

thanks for the info, I'll give them a try. 

thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## whitetail187

I have a pic of a four or five footer at bear lake taken the opening weekend of bow season last year. I don't think they're big enough to view you or your kayak as food


----------



## joeyheaf

Been around there for a long time, there are def gators in both but the place stays pretty busy with people so they keep to themselves. Really nice place to fish but the bass can get a little overfished at times, especially at Hurricane


----------



## jcoss15

already fished bear in my yak several times this spring with pretty good luck; had one small gator bout 4ft. swim right under my yak. You can catch way more fish out of a kayak on these lakes instead of a boat with a trolling motor...you can slip up on those weary bass way easier.


----------



## AbeFroman850

drifterfisher said:


> Bear and Hurricane have gators,Karick dont,well I havent seen any there.Been fishing them my whole life..I used to fish hurricane alot when I was a kid with a 10' jon boat and never had a problem with gators..good luck.


What he said...


----------



## GatorBane

I was in the back of a cove at Hurricane in my 14 ft. Jon Boat and drifted over a large Gator sitting on the bottom. I don't know who scared who worse, but when that sucker shot out from under my boat, I nearly went over.


----------

